# Hunter Mountain - March 24th



## dmc (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunny skies...
mid-30's........
Soft and silky with corn...  High speed cruising. 

Started at my usual crack of noon.  Ran into some old school skier buddies.
No line at the 6Pack so we hit Cliff to Racers first thing.  Great choice!
Cliff was wide open and fast and flat! Racers was sweet on the right side of the chute and the bottom face.   TON of corn piled up on the edge.  Was actually getting face shots!

After the front face we settled into the west side with a super high speed run down Way Out..  then onto my favorite - Clairs.  Which was - surprise - fast and flat..  We did a few on Clairs - top to bottom... no stops...
then we went over to check out Lower K...  Which was fun..  And interesting...  Starting at the top and launching off the giant snow pile on skiers left(Ladies Tee)..  And then pressing against the woods and the melt line for sweet corn in the bright sunshine...   Lower Lower K was incredible..  High speed cruising - laying down trenches... elbow almost touching the ground...   After a couple on K we moved back to the West side until it closed..  Then we just rode Cliff Racers a couple times and ended the day after the last chair by a super high speed run down Juega and Drop Off...  

Classic late winter day!!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 25, 2013)

2 days of awesome conditions...big change from last March!

Looks like this week sets up well too.


----------



## dmc (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold nights kick ass....


----------



## dmc (Mar 25, 2013)

Also i got to tell off a girl waiting for the 6Pack..

She was behind us - we we're JUST getting on the 6Pack and could hear her yelling at some guys for cutting her off in line..  
The guys didn't look like they knew what she was talking about..

right as we move up to the 6pack load spot I hear her again... this time she's physically pushing someone out of the way of the 6pack gate...
They stop the lift..  the lifty is being nice - asking her to calm down.  She starts in with the "I bought a ticket" - "I'm entitled to..." 

I turn around and say "You selfish bitch...  It's ALL about you... What about us? We are stuck standing here because you can't get along..  Your acting like a spoiled brat."  She shut up... the guy in charge of the 6Pack walks up to her and just said "He's had enough and she's not allowed to ride his lift anymore"...   

Before everyone jumps on this as a Hunter thing...  I've never seen this happen at Hunter... I have seen it happen in other places...


----------



## JimmyP (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree Hunter ain't your Daddy's Hunta, it's families , good skiers , still has some crazy boarders but almost to a man [or girl] they seem quite proficient, Lines are generally polite, in fact I've had worse situations at Vermont or Western places. Sorry this lady screwed your zen. Actually the worst incident I was ever involved in was at a headwall in Whiteface, great spring day, everyone lines up to get started and I hear a guy about 30 yards down yelling, he was yelling at me and claimed I cut off his little daughter, since I had only walked to the lip of the wall , I either didn't cut here off or it was totally inadvertent, I said hey I'm sorry, but he threw his pole at me, everyone else there started muttering at him and I felt sorry for the kid whom he should have never left, I picked up the pole and tossed it way over and it rolled a ways , but as good as that made me feel he wrecked my day.


----------



## dmc (Mar 25, 2013)

It's just the way we roll at Hunter... 
I put up with her crap until it stops the lift... then...  in true Hunter style - your gonna hear about it... haha..


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah it's not a Hunter thing, but attitudes like that usually are at Windham & Hunter rather than Belleayre or Platty.

I did encounter a similar accident at Plattekill, however. I was coming down to the triple from Lower Face at a very slow speed and was snaking through the crowd of people who were standing outside the queue of the lift and talking/getting ready. (FYI, this was one of the busiest days of the year at Platty, with probably a peak lift line of 10 mins for the triple). A foreign mom is trying to get the lift ticket on her daughter and slips forward as there is a slight decline. As I pass by at approximately 4 mph her tips of her skis go over the front of my skis and she tries to push me but evidently falls. She quickly grabbed her knee and clenched her jaw before screaming in a loud, soprano voice, "YOU F#@$ER!" A large crowd quickly turn there heads and her husband runs over and she's refering to me as "this F#@$er". I explain what happened to the husband and that I'm sorry (even though it wasn't my fault at all) and grab her pole to try to help out in any way possible, which she had dropped. But, the husband quickly hushes me away. People in the lift line and on the lift with me said that it wasn't my fault at all and those people usually stay at Hunter or Windham. 

I (and the people around me) couldn't believe I got "You F#$@er'd" at Platty.


So point is, attitudes are everywhere.


BTW -  nice TR! Good to hear hunter doing well.


----------



## dmc (Mar 25, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> So point is, attitudes are everywhere.



but



skiking4 said:


> attitudes like that usually are at Windham & Hunter rather than Belleayre or Platty


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad you got some goods DMC, sorry about the girl situation.


----------



## dmc (Mar 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Glad you got some goods DMC, sorry about the girl situation.




Didn't really bug me - couple minut delay..  Actaully needed the rest..... Just thought it was an interesting story..


----------



## TropicTundR (Mar 25, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Yeah it's not a Hunter thing, but attitudes like that usually are at Windham & Hunter rather than Belleayre or Platty.
> 
> I did encounter a similar accident at Plattekill, however. I was coming down to the triple from Lower Face at a very slow speed and was snaking through the crowd of people who were standing outside the queue of the lift and talking/getting ready. (FYI, this was one of the busiest days of the year at Platty, with probably a peak lift line of 10 mins for the triple). A foreign mom is trying to get the lift ticket on her daughter and slips forward as there is a slight decline. As I pass by at approximately 4 mph her tips of her skis go over the front of my skis and she tries to push me but evidently falls. She quickly grabbed her knee and clenched her jaw before screaming in a loud, soprano voice, "YOU F#@$ER!" A large crowd quickly turn there heads and her husband runs over and she's refering to me as "this F#@$er". I explain what happened to the husband and that I'm sorry (even though it wasn't my fault at all) and grab her pole to try to help out in any way possible, which she had dropped. But, the husband quickly hushes me away. People in the lift line and on the lift with me said that it wasn't my fault at all and those people usually stay at Hunter or Windham.
> 
> ...



So in what accent were you called a F#@$ER? Thank God I spent my day at Plattekill.  I literally was the only one on the trails on Saturday...well me and the guy with one ski and a 6-8in naked mole crossing the trail.


----------



## 180 (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting back to Hunter conditions:


----------



## 180 (Mar 25, 2013)

a few more


----------



## dmc (Mar 26, 2013)

Great day!!!  I do kinda miss bumps though...

180 - saw your tracks going out to 44...  Bet it was worth it...


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 27, 2013)

180 said:


> a few more



The 2nd to last pic... where is that?


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 27, 2013)

TropicTundR said:


> So in what accent were you called a F#@$ER? Thank God I spent my day at Plattekill.  I literally was the only one on the trails on Saturday...well me and the guy with one ski and a 6-8in naked mole crossing the trail.



Dunno, not tight on my accents 

And my point was that attitudes are everywhere. But the fact remains that that percentile is so much higher at Hunter and Windham IMO.


----------



## dmc (Mar 28, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Dunno, not tight on my accents
> 
> And my point was that attitudes are everywhere. But the fact remains that that percentile is so much higher at Hunter and Windham IMO.



Totally disagree..  Seen way more at other areas that are supposed to be chill...


----------



## dmc (Mar 28, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> The 2nd to last pic... where is that?



I know..  But my Hunter "attitude" prohibits me from saying publicly..  

I will say you probably ski right past it every time your at Hunter.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2013)

dmc said:


> I know..  But my Hunter "attitude" prohibits me from saying publicly..
> 
> I will say you probably ski right past it every time your at Hunter.



LOL...plenty of said "attitude" to go around. I find it amusing that people still think Hunter has a monopoly on it.  

Been to a bunch of hills this season, Hunter is tame by comparison.


----------



## fluid164 (Mar 28, 2013)

Was at Hunter today. Sounds like the same conditions. Snowed lightly all morning into the early afternoon so there was some powder up top .

I'm not the diamond cruiser, so, I won't bore you folks with my exploits. It was the first time ever at Hunter. For the first timer, the signage on the slopes is not great. Saw a lot of novices on a blue (Broadway?) who shouldn't. It's not well marked when you get off B Lift. I also saw a bunch of kids take face plants getting off  B Lift and going over the left ledge. Depth perception is almost zero there. 

As far as attitude, I found all staff and operators to be quite respectful. The only transgression I saw was a small pack of 12-13 year olds cutting folks off. 

I enjoyed it overall.


----------



## 180 (Mar 28, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> The 2nd to last pic... where is that?



Backside of  the Cliff


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking sweeet today!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> Looking sweeet today!



I see what you did with your avatar. Didn't notice the first dozen or so times I saw it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

I hopefully to ski their in two weeks, maybe Sunday if car passes inspections on Saturday.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2013)

180 said:


> Backside of  the Cliff



Wow, shows you how pics do a poor job of showing steepness.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I hopefully to ski their in two weeks, maybe Sunday if car passes inspections on Saturday.



2 weeks?

Dude, they will probably be closed in 2 weeks. Next weekend (4/6-7) is probably going to be the close.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 29, 2013)

They posted in the snow report that they'll open the following weekend as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

JimG. said:


> 2 weeks?
> 
> Dude, they will probably be closed in 2 weeks. Next weekend (4/6-7) is probably going to be the close.



They said on Facebook's page they plans on be open well into April.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Wow, shows you how pics do a poor job of showing steepness.



I love that shot...  I destroyed a snowboard on it a few years back...haha..


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I hopefully to ski their in two weeks, maybe Sunday if car passes inspections on Saturday.



Booooya!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> They posted in the snow report that they'll open the following weekend as well.



After they let Jiminy open weeks before them, I'll believe Hunter will be open the second weekend of April when I'm sitting on the 6-pack heading to the summit on 4/13.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2013)

JimG. said:


> After they let Jiminy open weeks before them, I'll believe Hunter will be open the second weekend of April when I'm sitting on the 6-pack heading to the summit on 4/13.



Ski Patrol has been notified that it is so..


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> Ski Patrol has been notified that it is so..



I am a skeptic now.

IF they do stay open through the 14th, much will be forgiven.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

JimG. said:


> I am a skeptic now.
> 
> IF they do stay open through the 14th, much will be forgiven.



I hope so maybe I get to ski with you and DMC.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I hope so maybe I get to ski with you and DMC.



I'm down like James Brown...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'm down like James Brown...



+1


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe I'll get up to Hunter for a day that week if the fat lady sings at Platty on the 7th and join you misfits.


----------

